# audio ground loop



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

ever since ive installed the aftermarket radio ive had a ground loop. i have 3 amps installed the ground loop is only coming from the 4 channel amp for the interior speakers. ive rerouted the rca's ive moved the ground ive even bought a few ground loop isolators but the hum/whine is still there with the engine running. what do i need to do to get rid of the ground loop?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

not sure if its right but i read to ground the rca's to the back of the radio and once i did that the whine disappeared.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

You are correct sir. Ground loop whine is a common problem more so with multiple system components. Im glad you found the solution.


----------

